# Baby pictures



## Haldane86 (Jan 25, 2012)

babies are a week old and about the size of a patterning pin head and they appear to be a rainbow of colors lol


































A small vid


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool. I'm assuming these are the apple snails you posted about a while back?


----------



## Haldane86 (Jan 25, 2012)

yes they are


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Wonderful pictures!


----------

